# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > تحلیل و طراحی نرم افزار >  درخواست قالب

## h.mallaki67

تدنمتانمتامتدومتدمتادنذان  تاذنتدوتدمتدمتئدنمتادنذتا  نذاتناذنذانتاذنتنتانتانتا  ن

----------

